# Lovepedal SNS



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

How many of you guys get on these lovepedal offerings. Usually on Saturday nights but there is one going on now. Always been wanting to pick up another HPTT but always to slow.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Link if anyone is interested

LOVEPEDAL

Even with the reasonable prices it's hard to do with the exchange rate


----------



## Crimson Queen (Oct 24, 2016)

I bought a Dover Drive a while back. The deal was great, but I prefer the Fet Driver. I am now selling it. The price, the shipping and service were just fine. It's worth it, if you find the pedal you want.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been in on this sale since it started last year. And I agree, even with the exchange rate thee are still some decent deals. Still would love to get my hands on some of his handwired Eternity pedals.


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I picked up one of the 5E3 Deluxes. I've honestly had such a hard time finding anything like it up here--and my friend LOVES his Les Lius--I felt it was probably going to be worth the money. Last drive pedal I can buy for a while, though hahaha.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Drazden said:


> I picked up one of the 5E3 Deluxes. I've honestly had such a hard time finding anything like it up here--and my friend LOVES his Les Lius--I felt it was probably going to be worth the money. Last drive pedal I can buy for a while, though hahaha.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



If you have a chance to compare the two I would love to hear a few words about it


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Tone for $50 bones going on now. I got a gold tchula this morning.


----------



## suproman (Mar 1, 2006)

I pick up a Super Sic Tone for $50


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome. Nabbed both the Super Sic Tone and Black Champ. Get on the newsletter if you want to notified of Seans sales.


----------



## Corrode (Apr 8, 2009)

Just found out about all this SNS (Saturday Night Special) business and I picked up a Kalamazoo GOD this weekend. $35USD shipping hurts but it came out to $209 on my credit card so not bad at all. 

My order still hasn't shipped yet, though. Was hoping to get it by the weekend but looks like it will be at least next week. 

Anyone have to pay duty/tax on their order upon arrival?


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I have not paid duty on any of Sean's pedals yet


----------



## Crimson Queen (Oct 24, 2016)

I bought a Dover Drive recently with the SNS. I didn't pay anything. Border fees are like a lottery. Canada Post cannot process everything and most packages sail through. You would have to pay the taxes and a $5 fee if did get processed. I have had to pay on super cheap item like magazines and nothing of pedals costing hundreds of dollars. It's really a chance thing.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

More SNS madness. Those tone for 50 bones pedals are more prevalent these days.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

$35US for international shipping is insane!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2017)

KoskineN said:


> $35US for international shipping is insane!


In the membrane.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

The sale has returned!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well this is god damn dangerous.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well... that escalated quickly.
I was responsible and only got 2


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

What did you get?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dover Drive, and EPH-3


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Back in Jan I got the Amp 11 small box. The shipping stinks, but still worth it!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

troyhead said:


> Back in Jan I got the Amp 11 small box. The shipping stinks, but still worth it!


That's what I figured. 35 bucks shipping sucks but it mean I saved $115 instead of $150. Plus it was payday.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Its hard to complain about the shipping when some of those pedals are going for $50usd


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Also it's still on and even the ones that don't look like they are 50% off seem to be.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Another sale is on the Shopify page.

I will complain a little about shipping. Just got a DOD440 off of reverb this week and the post mark was only $16 from the USA.


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

The shipping is a joke. What is it $35 USD or something like that?


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

murraythek said:


> The shipping is a joke. What is it $35 USD or something like that?


Exactly, on principle I can’t pay that much


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

the5chord said:


> Exactly, on principle I can’t pay that much


That's actually about on par for USPS priority, it costs the same from analogman and is probably the method of choice for the same reason. When Mike used FedEx to ship to Canada he had more people refuse packages than kept them as couriers ALWAYS charge top dollar for customs and ADD a brokerage fee. With USPS/Canada post the cost to actually ship is higher but they rarely charge customs on packages, sometimes charge a little tax but never brokerage fees. And if you've ever had to pay brokerage fees to FedEx or UPS you know they're criminally high and well worth the extra few bucks in shipping up front to avoid.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

I always paid around $15 for shipping from analogman, and that price is pretty much the standard when you look around (PGS(rip), Prymaxe, etc), unless you use some fancier shipping methods.
I've paid the $35 on their last SNS, and I would have expected a faster shipping, but it took the same time as the other merchants.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

Fulltone is $16 so I don’t really get it. Maybe his $35 saves him some work somehow?


----------

